# Dwarf puffers eat Assassin snails?



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has kept the Dwarf Puffer (DP) with Assassin snails before? Do the DPs eat the Assassin snails?

I know the DPs will definitely eat the pond snails, but I am not sure if the Assasin snails will become the victims too.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I expect that the dwarf puffers will eat the assassin snails, they eat all kinds of meaty foods and the snails would just be another source of food.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

assassin snails make a fine but expensive meal for your dwarf puffers.


----------

